# ECIGSSA - 4th Birthday!



## Gizmo (6/10/17)

Special day today on our little Vape Forum.

Today, 4 years ago ECIGSSA was born!

*I am very proud to have watched this grow with all of you. ECIGSSA will continue to do what we do best, provide the best forum platform for vaping in SA!*

I would like to have a special mention to our people. @Silver, @Rob Fisher & [USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP] & [USERGROUP=12]@Moderator[/USERGROUP] for keeping the forum clean, healthy and most importantly friendly.

And to each and every one of you that makes this such a great place, the forum salutes you!

A big celebration and congrats to all!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 27 | Thanks 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (6/10/17)

Gizmo said:


> Special day today on our little Vape Forum.
> 
> Today, 4 years ago ECIGSSA was born!
> 
> ...



Happy Bithday.
And big up to all Admins involved.
May the forum continue to grow strength by strength.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 3


----------



## Pixstar (6/10/17)

Happy Birthday ECIGSSA!!! Congratulations to all involved in making this forum the success it is.
Like many others here, this has been my main source of information and inspiration for the 2 odd years I have been 100% smoke free. Thank you!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/10/17)

Oh wow I can't believe it's 4 years already! My lungs and the rest of my body thanks ECIGSSA from the bottom of my heart!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## KimH (6/10/17)

Happy Birthday Ecigssa!!
This forum has been an integral part in my vaping journey and I would like to give a shout out to everyone who has worked their butts off to make this a great forum.

Well done!!

Vape On

Reactions: Like 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (6/10/17)

Nice one!!! Congrats and may this forum have many happy returns!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BioHAZarD (6/10/17)

Happy happy
Appreciate all the effort of the Admins & Staff

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (6/10/17)

Gizmo said:


> Special day today on our little Vape Forum.
> 
> Today, 4 years ago ECIGSSA was born!
> 
> ...


WThank you to all of you for establishing and running this forum, where everyone is so friendly and helpful. It would be interesting to know the history of this forum. Whose idea was it to establish it? How did you get the vendors involved? Talk about some of the highlights and the pitfalls. Perhaps the history could be posted in the Newbies subforum as a sticky?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Ozeran (6/10/17)

Awesome forum. Awesome people. Thank you all for making it happen.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rogue zombie (6/10/17)

Congratulations!

And on the success of the forum. Not many stand the test of time

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lawrence A (6/10/17)

Happy birthday to 'the forum' and thank you to every single person who contributes and to all the people who work behind the scenes to keep the forum running in the manner it does - without all of you many of us would still be puffing away on stinkies.

You guys are lifesavers....literally!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## BubiSparks (6/10/17)

Congrats to all members and a special thanks to the admins for making this a special place, where people care for each other - Rare these days....

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## KZOR (6/10/17)

Well done for keeping this forum alive and kicking for 4 years.
Congrats to all the moderators, admins, vendors and active members for making this a possibility.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (6/10/17)

*Happy 4th Birthday & Congratulations to ECIGSSA 










*
Wow 4 years is a remarkable achievement for this amazing forum for all us vapers to share experiences, preferences, and of course... VAPE MAIL 

Here's to many many more!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (6/10/17)

*Happy 4th birthday ECIGSSA!*


Great thread @Gizmo, thank you

This forum and the people on it helped me big time to stay off the stinkies by keeping me interested in finding better gear and juices. I will never forget the day I found this forum and thought to myself, my gosh, what the heck is going on here, these guys are talking about stuff that looks crazy but fun.

A big thank you and salute to @Gizmo for starting the forum on this day 4 years ago. 

What an incredible journey it has been. Thanks and warm wishes to everyone on here.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## CraNium (6/10/17)

We are brand new to this forum but, would love to wish a HAPPY BIRTHDAY to ECIGSSA !!!! 


Keep on with this beautiful forum !!

All the best for years to come!!
CraNium

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kuhlkatz (6/10/17)

Happy Birthday to ECIGSSA !

Four years on and still as captivating as ever... THE best community I have personally experienced online.

A huge thanks to @Gizmo for creating this forum, and to @Stroodlepuff who made me aware of it's existence way back when I was still attempting to kick the analog habit.

Hats off to each and every member that has ever contributed over the past four years. You have certainly helped to make ECIGSSA worth the multiple daily visits. Getting to meet and interact with quite a few of you in person beyond the veil of the interwebs was just the cherry on the cake.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## MrDeedz (6/10/17)

Happy 4th Bday to ECIG and all the awesome members, you guys Rock, i would of probably still been on the stinkies but very rich but all is good Much love and respect!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (6/10/17)

How cool is the 4th birthday ECIGSSA Logo!

hehe




Nice one @Gizmo !

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1


----------



## Marius van Tonder (6/10/17)

Happy 4th Birthday all

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Max (6/10/17)

Awesome Awesome Awesome and Awesome Again 

Happy Happy 4th Birthday ECIGSSA Forum a All the Best for the Years to follow.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Friep (6/10/17)

Happy 4th Birthday ECIGSSA. Thank you to everyone that makes this forum as awesome and addicting as it is. Thank you to everyone one that keeps it running.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Neal (6/10/17)

Big congrats and thumbs up to all involved in this awesome forum. My go to place for information and advice. Thanks Ecigssa.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (6/10/17)

Congrats ECIGSSA. Thanks to the management team for making this possible. This has become a happy place to me 


Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Soutie (6/10/17)

WOW thats fantastic.

Congrats ECIGSSA, and well dont for helping so many of us on our quest to be even that little bit healthier, I know I would have found it a helluva lot harder had I not found this place.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Raindance (6/10/17)

If we stop and think about it, there are so many things that would not be if it were not for this forum. 

A truly remarkable forum making a huge impact on the lives and well being of so many countless people, it is hard to fully appreciate this achievement.

Great work and congratulations to all behind the scenes of this remarkable community!

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (7/10/17)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jengz (7/10/17)

This forum has really changed my life of vaping. From the amazing admin team to the awesome members, advice, sales options, heads-ups, insight into new things and the list can go on and on.

Not a forum anymore but more of a community for me. This happens when everything just works.

Congrats to ECIGSSA! This is amazing and to many more

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Clive "Ghost" Moore (8/10/17)

Gizmo said:


> Special day today on our little Vape Forum.
> 
> Today, 4 years ago ECIGSSA was born!
> 
> ...


Happy birthday 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cobrali (8/10/17)

Happy birthday Ecigssa! 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------

